# RCS water temp tolerance?



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey I am a newbie on shrimps and planning to start with some RCS in a gallon bowl with riccia, java moss and some wood. The thing is in summer the water temp easily gets around 31C. A fan can only bring it 29 because of very high humidity here. I dont want to get a whole colony started and later have them die on me because of temperature.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

My tank gets 32C every year, but only for about two weeks (then summer is over here). Don't know how long they can take this. Make sure you've got 100% oxygen which is the biggest problem with high temperatures in my opinion (warm water can hold less oxygen).


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

My RCS rode out in the garage at 85-90F (29-32C) all summer. Evaporation was insane though. Texas is dry. I was dumping RODI water into the tank every other day.

In any case, the temp was HOT and they were fine. Those buggers are TOUGH.


----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

My RCS do fine in temps up to 80 (which is what I set my thermostat at when I'm out of the apartment in the summer) and I haven't really had any issues with them. They all seem active and fine when I come home from work.


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

Cherries can tolerate a wide temperature range.. At higher temperatures keep an eye out for bacterial infections..


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

85 is as high as I would let it go, higher temps mean shorter life span and bacterial infections


----------

